# Ammo



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

Have been stocking up on guns and ammo. Would like to know where everyone thinks is the best place to store ammo, along whether weather temp is much of a factor. Thanks.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

pick a closet far from bathroom and put a bucket of baking soda in it.
This will inhibit rust.
yes the closet is not airtight but it iwll still result in lower humidity.
Keep the guns well oiled internally as well.


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> pick a closet far from bathroom and put a bucket of baking soda in it.
> This will inhibit rust.
> yes the closet is not airtight but it iwll still result in lower humidity.
> Keep the guns well oiled internally as well.


Would I use the bucket with baking powder even if I just keep the ammo in the boxes?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Temp is not much of a factor unless it is very very hot. If you have really high humidity you might want to store the ammo in sealed containers with a little moisture absorber.


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

Temps aren't much of a factor. The highest it gets here is maybe 107 and it's dry heat. I'm just excited that I'm picking up my mossberg on thursday. Now time to stock up on oo buck shot.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

As long as its dry you dont have much to worry about.
By bucket of backing soda it an be a very small bucket like toddlers use at the beach.
And it will last along time if its dry.
But yes its also a good idea to keep the storage area dry if its just ammo


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Recommended storage is a cool dry place. GI ammo can's are a good choice to keep it dry as long as they are intact and the gasket is still good. As always, keep it away from children.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (May 24, 2009)

I have my ammo sealed in schedule 40 pvc and buried a minimum of 3 feet down. Even in the hottest weather, it stays cool and dry. The "soil" here in Florida is just sand, digging the hole was nothing. I keep enough ammo out for personal/ family defense. For plinking, practice, hunting ,or pest control, I use muzzle loaders, arrows, or crossbow bolts. JA


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ammo keeps best in ammo cans.recently dug up some 7.62 I had hid since Klinton was in office.factory fresh.the thing is to line the walls of the can with thick cardboard to make a dead air space.it will insulate from temperature extremes.

P.S
It was in a false wall in an out building.nice n dry but subject to heat and cold.building is gone now but the idea worked.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

A cool basement is the best place to store ammo. If its humid throw in some water absorber like the other poster said with baking soda. The cooler the better. Also zo, check out the #4 buckshot too. Nothing like 27 pellets of .24 caliber goin downrange!!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Everyone above has good info. But ammo is very hard to kill. I've shot alot of ammo that was over 50 years old(some about 100 years old!) and who knows how it was stored. Center-fire stuff was pretty reliable. Rim-fire stuff not so much. I would expect modern ammo to last much much longer than the 100 years old stuff. So what I'm saying is don't worry much about how you store it. Except steel cased ammo, it could rust thru and be no good.


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

I keep mine in 5 gallon buckets. Seals up nice and tight, just be aware that if you are planning to bug, you better be large, and fit, or the ammo is staying put! I don't remember if it was this forum or another, but one of the members recently tested some of the steel case 7.62x39, both lacquer and polymer coated, for weather tolerance. He put a few rounds along with a few rounds of brass on a plate and put them outside. In like a week they were too rusted to chamber successfully. I'm ordering a case of the brass Yugo surplus that I had previously avoided because it's corrosive. This is Florida. In a field situation it looks like it's brass or nothing. I don't have any of the steel cased 9mm and now won't be getting any.

John


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> A cool basement is the best place to store ammo. If its humid throw in some water absorber like the other poster said with baking soda. The cooler the better. Also zo, check out the #4 buckshot too. Nothing like 27 pellets of .24 caliber goin downrange!!


Thanks mojo. I'm going to buy big soon from ammotogo(thx to you). I decided to go with a standard 18 inch mossberg. I'll fix it up myself. The reason I didn't get a tactical persuaded is because I also purchased a spring XD9 compact. Have to budget.


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

Thx everyone for all the info. It can get a little overwhelming at times. I'm leaning toward burying some ammo, along with other things. Im also going to my local army supply store and see what i can find. I want to make it hard for the bastards when they try to come and confiscate our guns. LOL!!!! Next up is my perfect bug out bag for my car.


----------



## Oldpagan (Jun 5, 2012)

tac803 said:


> Recommended storage is a cool dry place. GI ammo can's are a good choice to keep it dry as long as they are intact and the gasket is still good. As always, keep it away from children.


+1 on the GI ammo cans, I use them and label the tops as to what caliber is inside. 
I remember once when I was in the army using 2 empty 50 caliber cans as document holders to cross a river once, got on the other side and when I checked both where bone dry inside.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Check some surplus stores, for the military ammo cans, any size appropriate for the amount of ammo you are storing will do. Check to make sure they have the rubber gasket and its in tact. I store all of my reloaded and purchased ammo in 30mm ammo cans, with a moisture absorbing pack purchased from lowes. The kind you stick in the oven to recharge. I usually recharge/dry the packs once a year and thats cause I open the can occasionally to add or remove ammo from the can. I also store all of my reloading supplies, powder, primers, bullets in these cans.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

With Boxer primed ammo your main enemy is heat. Keep your ammo inside in a cool environment that is dry. I like US Ammo containers to keep it from picking up moisture and sealed. they also stack well and can be marked easily as to what you have in them. For example a 50 caliber ammo can will hold 2,000 rounds of 9 MM loose packed bulk. 

If you are shooting corrosive Berdan primed bullets heat is not as much of a factor. For corrosive ammo keep a lot of Dawn dishwashing detergent around to neutralize the barrels and bolt of your guns. Typical corrosive ammo would include 7.62 x 54R Mosin Nagant ammo or British .303. To clean the weapon place the muzzle of the rifle in the soapy solution and run your swab up and down the barrel and then clean the bolt as well. rinse and then clean as usual with solvent and oil. Solvent will not neutral corrosive primers and powder alone. GB


----------

